# What is the population of your city/town etc...?



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

What is the population of your city/town etc...?


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

100,001-500,000....
155,000....


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Madrid:

Metro area: 6 million
Inner City: 3,2 million


----------



## vigo80 (Oct 19, 2003)

1.4 million in the city

circa 3.2 million in the metro area


----------



## Saskaton (Jan 17, 2003)

barcelona --- 1.5 million in city

metro area ---- 4.8 million


----------



## mtlteg (Oct 15, 2005)

montreal 1 million city

3.5 million metro area


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

León

1.1 Million in City

1.3 Million Metro Area


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin: 3.4 Mio (city)
4.2 Mio (metro)


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

Antwerp:
465.000 in city
1,2 mio in metro


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

1,000,000-5,000,000 

Vancouver Metro 2,200,000


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

2,300,000


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Netanya-178.000


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

New York City:
city-8,200,000
metro-21,000,000


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

3,000,000 in city
nearly 10 million in metro


----------



## Gonzza (Oct 6, 2005)

Stockholm

800.000 in City
1.800.000 in Metro


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

See my sig below.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Leidschendam-Voorburg 75.000
The Hague(metro) 800.000
Randstad Nederland 7.500.000


----------



## NorthDallas (Aug 17, 2005)

Dallas

1.25 million(city)
6 million(metro)


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Pasig ~500,000
Metro ~12,000,000
Conurbation ~16,000,000


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Blumenau = 296,000
Metro = ~650,000


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London's Rise (and Fall)

Peak population = 1939; 8,615,050

Lowest population = 1991; 6,679,699

2 million decline in 50 years!


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

300 and something thousand, almost 400


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> London's Rise (and Fall)
> 
> Peak population = 1939; 8,615,050
> 
> ...


haha, how? and btw.. it mustve been lower in like the 1600's, but i get what u meant


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

PotatoGuy said:


> haha, how? and btw.. it mustve been lower in like the 1600's, but i get what u meant


Hehe yes, it was 350,000-400,000 in 1650 (still not bad!)

I meant 1991 was the trough between the current peak and that of 1939 

Just prior to WW2 "Garden Cities" began to be established outside of the newly-established "Green Belt" at places like Welwyn and Letchworth and the Lower-Middle Classes had just begun drifting out of London for cleaner air and a better lifestyle. WW2 laid waste to huge swathes of housing in the East End and the post-war period saw an acceleration of New Towns beyond the Green Belt (e.g. Harlow, Basildon) and wholesale demolition of "slums" in Central London to be replaced by concrete estates (which rapidly turned into slums). Families got smaller and more fragmented so the average population per house declined, and the immigration and subsequent Racial tensions of the 1980's caused a certain degree of "White Flight" from areas of the Inner City. These factors basically accounted for a 25% drop in population in 50 years.

Gladly its rising again and should top 8 million again soon (no doubt it actually already has taking all the foreign students, workers and illegals there are here into account).


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

ProgHouseHead said:


> NYC Population
> 
> City: 5,000
> Metro: 146,321,577


 :wtf: :wtf: :wtf:


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Philadelphia over a million but it feels like a city proper of 5 million..


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Chicago
About 3 million


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Faz90 said:


> :wtf: :wtf: :wtf:


mazaak janaab, mazaak.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

City proper: 535,000(in 150 sqkm)
Urban Area: 810,000(in 277 sqkm)
Metro: 1,030,000-1,300,000 - depending on definition.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

JBOB said:


> Philadelphia over a million but it feels like a city proper of 5 million..


Yep, as Philly is so dense!


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

Haarlem (NL): ~200,000 (city/metro)

Sydney (AUS): 150,000 (city) was 100,000 in 1996
~4,250,000 (metro)

Parramatta (AUS): 151,500 (city), was 126,000 in 1996


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

The City of South Miami (less than 2 square miles, surrounded by city of Coral Gables and neighboring Kendall, about 6.5 miles from the center of Downtown Miami.
City population: 11,355
Metro: 5,300,000


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Malmö
-------
~300.000 in the city.
~600.000 in the metro.
~3,6 million in the metro region (Copenhagen-Malmö).


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

nottingham (roughly)

~300,000 city
~750'000 metro


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

Goes

37.000


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - Denmark

City 520.000
Metro 1.7 million
Ørestad 3,6 million (Copenhagen-Malmö region)


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

I live in a 1.7-1.8 million metro.


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

Cuiaba

550.000 city
900.000 to 1.000.000 metro


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Lille (France/Belgium)

City 220,000
Metro 1,700,000
Area 3,7000,000


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

Steinheim (Germany)
11.000

In the Stuttgart Metro 
2.600.000


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

San Antonio:

City: 1,250,000
Metro 1,900,000


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston:
City: 180,000
Metro: 350,000


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Zagreb 

City: 800,000
Metro: 1,150,000 approximately


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

I live in the metro area? In a suburb.. What should i count: The suburb o Stockholm County?


My Suburb : 36.000
Stockholm Metro/County : 1.800.000
Stockholm City : 760.000


----------



## Lance (Sep 12, 2002)

Southend-on-sea

Town - around 200,000


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Novo Hamburgo: 250.000 (250 thousand for you funny guys who use commas as thousand separator)

Novo Hamburgo is a satellite city (not suburb!) of Porto Alegre. Porto Alegre is 1,3 million people big, and its metro area (which includes Novo Hamburgo) has 3,7 million people.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

San Jose city ~950,000
Metro ~1.8Million


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Halifax - 380,000


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Seminole city proper: 10,890.
But there are unincoporated areas outside the city (where I live), that only puts Seminole for postal reasons, as of now I don't know the population of these areas.


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

North Bay: 55,000
Metro: 65-70,000


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexicali - 844,422 (2003 est).


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexicali - 844,422 (2003 est).
Metro area - 0 (yet.....)


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Panama City: 1,225,000, San Francisco: 776,733


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

PotatoGuy said:


> haha, how? and btw.. it mustve been lower in like the 1600's, but i get what u meant


As Tubeman pointed out, typical drift of population after WWII from the city to the suburbs. In London's case, the suburbs mean the other side of the green belt. But as also typical of cities around the world these days, populations are now increasing in the central area's and people are moving back to the city.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Anyway, Frankfurt.

650,000 city proper
5million, metropolitan area.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think some people put into the poll the metro area and others the town they are living in. Should have been two polls for a proper comparisment


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Justme said:


> Anyway, Frankfurt.
> 
> 650,000 city proper
> 5million, metropolitan area.


5 million in metro? Show me data en I'll believe u...


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

DvW said:


> 5 million in metro? Show me data en I'll believe u...


Really want to doubt me?

Here's a nice little pdf and quote from it:
http://www.ihk-wiesbaden.de/fileadm...eftsfelder/Standortpolitik/Welcome_Region.pdf


> The region Frankfurt Rhein-Main is one of Europe's most prosperous metropolitan
> areas. Around 5 million people live in an area covering 5200 square miles with an
> excellent infrastructure. The true potential of this region lies in its variety. It is not only
> a dynamic business location but also offers a quality of life unparalleled in Europe.



And from the official Frankfurt council website:
http://www.frankfurt.de/sis/sis/detail.php?template=facts_fs_3597_en


----------



## ManageMich (Dec 28, 2004)

DETROIT
900,000 city proper
5,500,000 in metro


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

674,000 city
1,121,000 metro


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Minneapolis - Approx. 375,000
St. Paul - Approx. 275,000
I live in Brooklyn Center, MN - Approx 29,000

The Twin Cities Metro Area has about 3,000,000


----------



## Tamashimin (Aug 2, 2005)

Tama City:143,000
Tokyo Metro Area:35,000,000??


----------



## Bosun Smee (Jan 28, 2006)

Kids in the riot said:


> 2,300,000


and 4.5 million metro too apparently


----------

